# Help... please..



## FoggyLens (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok everyone my business card sucks.. Does this one suck too? 








back.....


----------



## FoggyLens (Apr 9, 2011)

Alright thanks everyone! I am guessing it sucks... lol


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 9, 2011)

I suggest you use "Trish Meeks" and "Photography" on the front of your card (w/o the quote marks). Put your numbers/addresses in larger type on the back. The overall look of the card is fine...typeface, background all good. That's my take.


----------



## FoggyLens (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Blackjack! The "Meeks Photography" is the logo I have used for a little while now and is on everything already.. eg. website, copyrighted photos, rubber stamp, envolopes ect.. Should I put Trish Meeks on the back instead of just Trish?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 9, 2011)

_"Should I put Trish Meeks on the back instead of just Trish?"_ Yes, since you've already invested in the "Meeks Photography" logo. I just happen to like the sound and look of the name "Trish Meeks." It's solid to me, and, I have a sister that goes by Trish or Tricia so it could be that I'm partial.


----------



## FoggyLens (Apr 9, 2011)

:hug::Aww I see.. Thank you!! This is'nt my brother right? David is that you? lmao just josh'n..


----------



## KVRNut (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the look of it but the back could use a larger type.  I'm getting to the age where reading small type on a card needs longer arms or optical enhancers.


----------



## FoggyLens (Apr 9, 2011)

Good tip KVRNut! Your right.. This is one of the reasons why my current card is bad.. I will make it bigger..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 9, 2011)

My thought as well.

Is this design _*easily*_ read printed to size?


----------



## FoggyLens (Apr 9, 2011)

Another question.... . I am getting married in July so my last name will no longer be Meeks and i want to keep my company name as is should I put the new last name on the card?  Like we where saying put Trish Meeks photographer on the back.. I love my soon to be husband with all my heart but the new last name??... lol. again love my man and proud to take his name just not dig'n it for my buisness.. lol.  Do I put the new name or leave it just Trish or put Trish Meeks Thoughts?


----------



## CCericola (Apr 9, 2011)

Although it looks ok on screen the pink will not stand out enough when printed. Its good to go no smaller than 8pt type for san-serif fonts and 10pts for serif fonts to make it easy to read. The background is distracting and does not flow well with your logo. Instead of a background picture I would look for a very dark gray or black, textured card then print in the pink and opaque white.

I think you can keep for maiden name for the company, I did with mine. You could just make sure your legal name is on the contracts and leave the business card with just your first name. Its quirky, simple. I like it. OR you could have your husband take your last name


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2011)

It's amazing how often I use the blank, back side of my business cards to write stuff on for clients, for friends, for prospects.

Appointment date and time, clothing suggestions, hair stylist name, MUA name, directions to a location, all kinds of stuff.


----------



## FoggyLens (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks CCericola great idea with the paper. I was going to order threw WHCC tho? I think they might have textures I can add to them but I think they will have to be printed in black not sure ill have to look... This makes me  think of  the envolopes i use when i give my clients there prints. There black linen.. hmmmm.... I could try to match...? lol.. I was woundering about the pink and how it woud look...Should I not use the pink or should I make it lighter, diffrent color or keep it black and white? i wanted a little touch of color.. Awesome point to just make sure my legal name is in my contract and I thought just my 1st name was kinda quirky and simple as well..  : ) thanks.. Ill mention to him that he can just take my last name see what he says...lmao!!!! 

KmH you are so right I was thinking of that today also when I used the back of my card for an appt. haha lol.. Guess I will re-think the front back thing.


----------



## ronda (Apr 9, 2011)

Just wanted to add my 2¢: the contact info font appears too small and too tightly kerned. If you're going to go small with the font, give it some breathing room, open up the kerning. Also, this is not a rule of thumb, but I think a swashy font (like the one you used for 'Meeks', which looks real nice) shouldn't have a serif subordinate font. Something clean like calibri, candera, myriad pro, or optima, with some elbow room could open it up nicely - and professionally ... imo.

Can't wait to see final product.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 9, 2011)

business cards were last month, get with the program.....lol


----------



## FoggyLens (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you Ronda you make some great points! Still working on it.. 

RockStar Im a little slow... . lol. Ill try to keep up..


----------



## vtf (Apr 10, 2011)

Choosing a business name is a long term investment. Use the name you will be apt to keep the longest without changing. This is a business decision and should you have to change it in 5 years you will have to change all the business that goes with it i.e. customer contacts, advertising, legal status, etc. The best option is to choose a name that will stay the same regardless what happens around you or in your personal lfe.
As far as the business cards, I agree with whats already be said.
Good Luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 10, 2011)

Let me know if you want me to shoot your wedding LOL JK..  Looks good I think.


----------

